# Pros and Cons for RB20 swap



## Negativityx13 (Jul 2, 2006)

Can anyone give me some pros and cons for a rb20 swap into a 91 s13 ?


Thanks


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

build the ka do an sr or go rb25 the 20 is more weight for not much more power then a built ka or sr. You'll get the sound of a straight 6 and the lower torque but thats about it. All in all the 20 just isn't worth it. If you still want one I have a bunch of rb20 parts.


----------



## Negativityx13 (Jul 2, 2006)

well i found a complete 20 swap for 1250, and on paper it has more hp then the SR thats why i was looking into it, all and all is it a good motor? reliable and are parts decent price?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Thats a awesome price and it included the maf and ignitor..wow...yes it's a good engine and parts will be kinda hard to find but not impossible. I have some parts so if you need some shoot me a pm. I also have a valve cover set that is polished up. I was going to do this last year but I got a rusted piston and didn't want to bore and buy pistons and then I got an awd block that I didn't want to fab a pan for. I have a cometic MLS head gasket too if you go with a build.


----------



## Negativityx13 (Jul 2, 2006)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Thats a awesome price and it included the maf and ignitor..wow...yes it's a good engine and parts will be kinda hard to find but not impossible. I have some parts so if you need some shoot me a pm. I also have a valve cover set that is polished up. I was going to do this last year but I got a rusted piston and didn't want to bore and buy pistons and then I got an awd block that I didn't want to fab a pan for. I have a cometic MLS head gasket too if you go with a build.


so all in all the motor is a good motor? i found the setup at Japan Motor Import - JDM Parts and Engines also found parts at Welcome to 240SXMOTORING let me know if those are some good prices for the swap, i got the money for it all just want to make sure im not getting into something more then its really worth you know what i mean?


----------



## redtoprps13 (Feb 12, 2007)

Negativityx13 said:


> well i found a complete 20 swap for 1250, and on paper it has more hp then the SR thats why i was looking into it, all and all is it a good motor? reliable and are parts decent price?


it has about 10 more hp than an sr but weighs more so your logic is flawed. i wouldn't waste my time with an rb20. get an sr20 or rb25. unless you want a pointlessly high redline and limited parts availability.


----------

